# Ag Education and FFA Online for Homeschoolers



## Lillian Bowen (Oct 25, 2017)

To all the homeschoolers out there who are missing out on Agriculture education that public school students get. There is an answer---allagonline.com.

Nelson Academy of Agricultural Sciences Online gives students the opportunity to take Ag Ed online just as if they took it in the traditional classroom. If you are interested you can visit allagonline.com or email me at [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## yehaonko (Nov 25, 2021)

Lillian Bowen said:


> To all the homeschoolers out there who are missing out on Agriculture education that public school students get. There is an answer---allagonline.com.
> 
> Nelson Academy of Agricultural Sciences Online gives students the opportunity to take Ag Ed online just as if they took it in the traditional classroom. If you are interested you can visit allagonline.com or email me at [email protected]
> 
> Thanks!


Check please.


----------

